# Visiting the area



## MprDoc66 (Jan 5, 2022)

Hello all! First let me state that I am jealous of your wonderful Florida weather and relatively year round fishing! I am stationed in upstate NY and will be coming down for a professional school next week and was debating on bringing a fly rod or two. I have flys and set up’s for both fresh and saltwater fly fishing but am wondering what the shore/wade fishing access is like in the Pensacola area. I plan on fishing in the afternoon/evening. Is it worth getting a license and hauling gear down in my luggage?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

There is some good shore fishing from NAS Property, right in the ICW, near the Pass to the Gulf of Mexico. Lots of action there, as long as you have access, which you do.
Not sure about fly fishing, though.


----------



## GetBent23 (Oct 7, 2021)

When you get here stop in at Lost Key Tackle. They stock fly gear and post pics almost daily on facebook fishing the fly.


----------

